# HID headlight replacements.



## BADFISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey all, 

I recently bought myself a sweet 2002 Maxima SE with only 32,000 mi. on it. So far I love it, but the HID headlights seem to be a bit dimmed. I want to replace these and am wondering if I shouild go to a dealer, or if any shop (including my buddies) will be just as good. I understand that going to the dealer may be necessary when it comes to appopriately setting them, is this true? Also, I know these HID's are expensive and to have the work done at a dealer will be more so... any one got a good price estiamte? 

Thanks, BADFISH!


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you can go to any retailer that sells the bulb type that you need. Then, if you wish, you can have the dealership adjust your aim.

I upgraded my Sentra to HID's and my replacement bulbs cost $100 for the pair, but they were the HID low beam, with a halogen Hi beam. My local dealer aims mine for me, and doesn't give me a hard time about it either, since the car didn't have HID's as OEM equipment.


----------



## BADFISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot.


----------

